# Model Y Seat Comfort



## SpaceOrca (2 mo ago)

My MY driver‘s seat has become very uncomfortable to the point I can only stand short trips in it. The back is ok but the bottom is painful. 

I am thinking of buying a replacement cushion if that is possible but thought i would ask here first. DIY suggestions?

Early 2022 Model Y.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

They should bring the China Tesla MY seat to the US


----------



## Smiley (2 mo ago)

Unfamiliar with the Chinese seat … what’s special about it?


----------

